# I'm thinking time to Plant!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

End of this week looks green to the beach. Monthly forecast looks good. I got a gut feeling. What you think Lark? Your in the same longitude and latitude as me. Well just east of me.
Thinking more whoppers again. Man I had more maters than the law allows. LOL!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have 26 tomato plants in ground my sweet chelsa have buds on them, they are in cages and wrapped, . My shallots and collards are starting to bolt. will get collards up and plant my peppers .


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ... What you think Lark? ...


Set out my whoppers and Romas. They were busting a gut and needed to be planted.

Also planted the first corn crop. Seems to do just fine in low temps. Planted a few beans but much more later. Waiting a while more for cucs,peppers, peas and okra.

Forecast looks really good.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My onions look great, but think potatoes are a bust. Too much water in this black land.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I finally got my drip irrigation ready. Gonna put some back plastic down and should start planting by the weekend.
Lark I have small garden right next to my dewberry vine that has one concord gape vine in it. Its been there for years and does really well. I've decided that I'm gonna plant the whole garden with grape vines. You need a lot of space for grape vines. I'll do 4 more vines in there. Its got wire all around it plus a row of wire inside the garden.
Ought to be an easy task. Plus vines do really well behind my old barn. The garden is on the north side of the barn and provides partial sunlight on the berry vines and they seem to like it. FYI!


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

I planted my garden Febuary 17-18,peppers all ready have peppers growing on them and all my tomatoe plants have multiple blloms on them.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Finally, ready to plant. Got my plants and seeds yesterday. 
Hey Lark where did you get your grapevines?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Two different places: TyTy and Gurney's

www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2476018&highlight=grapes

KSK posted info on the RazzMatz after I had already ordered other grapes and the RazzMataz sounded so good I had to try one...but they(Gurney's) are very proud of them.

Someone bad mouthed TyTy on that thread, as you will see, after I had ordered from them but my grapes arrived from TyTy in far better condition (much better root system) than the Gurney's grapes. Also, several of the TyTy ordered grapes already have leaves on them whereas the Gurneys has none.

It will be awhile before I can say anything by way of recommendations for either place or type of grape ordered. In years past, I've had great success with all muscadine type grapes but I wanted to try some of the newer seedless grapes to see if they would produce here. The RazMataz has a muscadine root stock as I read it, so I expect it to be a winner.

Time will tell...and I'm happy to share my experience good or bad.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Two different places: TyTy and Gurney's
> 
> www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2476018&highlight=grapes
> 
> ...


Thanks! I ordered 4 vines from Ty Ty. 2 lady finger and 2 red flame.
Will see. Yup they weren't cheap. O well.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I bought Anna apple, 2 nectarines, and a plum from TyTy. Arrived in good shape. The yard was too wet at the time so I put them in 3 gallon pots. They have leafed out, the yard has dried and I'm about ready to plant them.
Only 6 tomatoes this year. 2 Celebrities. 2 Big Boys, and 2 Early Girls. Been in the ground 2 weeks and the Early Girls are blooming. Bonnie's Plants from WalMart. Red leaf Lettuce, cabbage, and collards planted at the same time. I don't think the collards or cabbage will make it before the heat.
Got a digital timer and soaker hose. Off to the Smoky's for fly fishing for trout in a couple weeks.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

redexpress said:


> I bought Anna apple, 2 nectarines, and a plum from TyTy. Arrived in good shape. The yard was too wet at the time so I put them in 3 gallon pots. They have leafed out, the yard has dried and I'm about ready to plant them.
> Only 6 tomatoes this year. 2 Celebrities. 2 Big Boys, and 2 Early Girls. Been in the ground 2 weeks and the Early Girls are blooming. Bonnie's Plants from WalMart. Red leaf Lettuce, cabbage, and collards planted at the same time. I don't think the collards or cabbage will make it before the heat.
> Got a digital timer and soaker hose. Off to the Smoky's for fly fishing for trout in a couple weeks.


I like bonnie plants.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I caught the first truckload to the Liberty WalMart. No more deliveries since. What they do have left they are letting die from lack of water. 
I do have a produce stand here that has a lot of different tomato varieties. But I've about filled up my little 4ft x 25ft raised bed.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Stopped by Producers yesterday; will be planting this weekend!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

goatchze said:


> Stopped by Producers yesterday; will be planting this weekend!


Bought my plants there. What happened to the 6 packs? Found some celebrity's in 6 packs. But all the other maters were singles. 
Should of went to farm patch.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Una Ves Mas*

One more time, I said I was going to give it a rest this year but what the heck. I saw pig tracks in here a couple of months ago and that about did it along with the grass I can't get rid of. I ran my single row buster as best I could then put the tiller to it. Some of it is still too dry so I busted it again yesterday, and no rain to boot. I planted 12 rows of G90 last Wednesday and got 15 tomatoes set and the peppers Thursday. I put in 12 celebrities and 2 Better Boys and 1 Husky Cherry's. I like the Mucho Nacho's so I got 6 of them and 2 Habanero's and some bell peppers. I still have plenty of room for squash and peas when it warms up and hope to plant the rest of the corn in a couple of weeks. I might look for another variety of corn before then. We left town for the weekend and my maters ran out of water and might not make it. Sure thought we would get a shower Saturday and today fizzled also. I guess I will shoot the water to it the forecast looks dry.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I planted some triple sweet corn last week and thought "wonder if Wado has planted his corn yet?" The corn seed has gone out a sight. My feed store wants $18 per pound of G90. 

Hope you get some rain on that seed.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Seed*

Yes sir, $12.50 a pound for G90. 12-24-12 fertilizer for the yard was $15.25 for fifty pounds and 21-0-0 was $11.15. I just top dressed the corn rows with straight N and use 10-8-4 slow release in the cages. Squash seed and stuff like that is still cheap, $1.00 a scoop but cantaloupe seeds like Sugar Queen are up there. I have to make a trip down to Cuero tomorrow so I might make a few stops and see if any feed stores have Triple Sweet or Peaches and Cream and not plant all G 90. I bought 2.5 pounds of G90 seed and used not quite half on those twelve rows but they aren't full length of the garden. The back thirty or forty feet never produce so I stopped planting at the offset. I'm going to do the same on the other side of the sprinklers. I hope those plants straighten up I hate replanting.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Ten Days*

G90's poking through exactly ten days from planting. I have watered just about every day this past week and just saw the first shoots today. I have volunteer peas coming up everywhere and have added a couple of other plants in cages. Some poblano peppers and a Phoenix tomato plant. I had the cages so I grabbed the first plants I saw. No tomatillo's this year, just don't have a taste for them. I scored a different variety of Sweet Corn seed at Dierlam's in Victoria the other day. I want to say it's called Incredible, we'll see about that. Dang blackbirds are terrible this year. I talked to a friend of mines wife that plants an acre of sweet corn or so and she said they birds have pulled half of it up already. That ain't gonna cut it around here. So far they are just messing around where I got it busted up. :hairout:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

If it ain't one thing its another. I'm still planting! Planted 4 grapevines today. Gonna plant some corn and oakree, and 200 melons. Yup, going for it! Lol! Hogs will probably eat good.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Wado said:


> G90's poking through exactly ten days from planting. ....:


The critical thing for me to be successful with corn crops is getting the seeds to germinate at the same time...after that its easy. Some tricks I've learned over the years include 1) planting at as close to the exact same depth as possible, 2) planting the seed all in the same direction, preferably with point down and 3) uniform watering during germination.

Each of these contribute significantly to simultaneous germination and pushing spears above ground.

Why is that important? Pollination is really critical to getting fully formed, fat ears. Without it, it is really hit or miss in my experience...and pollination timing is everything. A late germinating plant, even just a few days, won't get pollinated and is a waste of time just might as well as pull them out.

Corn is so rewarding but to get the big rewards simultaneous germination is really important.

My first crop this season is up and growing (triple sweet honey select) and I'm really looking forward to some fresh corn in about June.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wado said:


> G90's poking through exactly ten days from planting. I have watered just about every day this past week and just saw the first shoots today. I have volunteer peas coming up everywhere and have added a couple of other plants in cages. Some poblano peppers and a Phoenix tomato plant. I had the cages so I grabbed the first plants I saw. No tomatillo's this year, just don't have a taste for them. I scored a different variety of Sweet Corn seed at Dierlam's in Victoria the other day. I want to say it's called Incredible, we'll see about that. Dang blackbirds are terrible this year. I talked to a friend of mines wife that plants an acre of sweet corn or so and she said they birds have pulled half of it up already. That ain't gonna cut it around here. So far they are just messing around where I got it busted up. :hairout:


Blackbirds make good gumbo.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Quote:Why is that important? Pollination is really critical to getting fully formed, fat ears. Without it, it is really hit or miss in my experience...and pollination timing is everything. A late germinating plant, even just a few days, won't get pollinated and is a waste of time just might as well as pull them out. 

You're absolutely correct on that. Last year I had corn with tassels and no ears and corn with ears and to tassels so I didn't get pollinated and I had a poor yield. Maybe fifty percent. When that stuff tassels at knee high you've lost the crop. Too many days in the ground and it will do this. If I remember my seed didn't germinate for two weeks last year and not evenly. I bet the next planting will catch up or do better than this first one if the temperatures stabilize.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Second Planting*

Planted 12 long rows yesterday of half G90 and Incredible ( I think ) before last nights rain. I'm kind of let down because we barely got a tenth but the wind did a number on what is up. It shredded a couple of the bigger tomato plants and broke some corn over too. I had some blank spots in my first planting and wondered what the heck so I dug down looking for seeds and some were over four inches deep. I guess the planter sunk down in spots and they were sprouted but couldn't find the sunshine above. Kind of what Meadowlark is talking about, got to get everybody on the same schedule. I set the planter a little shallower this time and tried not to force it so maybe I will have a better stand. If you plant corn too shallow it doesn't develop enough roots and too deep and it can't get moisture if there's none in place to sprout. Another chance of rain later so I'm holding off on the water until then. My rows were plenty moist yesterday so we shall see. Needs to warm up a wee bit.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Wado said:


> ... If you plant corn too shallow it doesn't develop enough roots and too deep and it can't get moisture if there's none in place to sprout. ...


Exactly but most important to plant 'em all the same depth. I always hill mine up a little with the tiller after they get up six inches or so.

I'm going to make my second planting in another week, maybe two...to make sure there are no cross pollination issues. Also, haven't planted peas or okra here yet because the nights have just been too cool so far.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Peas are up and running! Planted okree yesterday. Grapevines all came to life!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There's just something about April 15 around here...besides tax day.

The forecast is showing low of 37 deg here April 15...that's frost territory. 

No way I'm planting any okra or peas until that is gone.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> There's just something about April 15 around here...besides tax day.
> 
> The forecast is showing low of 37 deg here April 15...that's frost territory.
> 
> No way I'm planting any okra or peas until that is gone.


Most of my okra is up. They were right again on temp. No 30's here. Hope that is it for old man winter. 
Maters need some heat to set some fruit. Got little over half inch of miracle grow. :cheers:
Dick are you getting some white stuff?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The 37 degree forecast was spot on. 

Once again April 15 proves to be an interesting weather day. It will take a couple of days to see if frost damage.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> The 37 degree forecast was spot on.
> 
> Once again April 15 proves to be an interesting weather day. It will take a couple of days to see if frost damage.


How long was it 37? No 30's here.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't know for sure. Just noted the temp when took morning leak at 5 am. I doubt it was there much more than two or three hours. Not enough to do any significant damage.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> Most of my okra is up. They were right again on temp. No 30's here. Hope that is it for old man winter.
> Maters need some heat to set some fruit. Got little over half inch of miracle grow. :cheers:
> Dick are you getting some white stuff?


Our area got about an additional 6" of the white stuff on Sunday and Monday Randy. The poor folks about 140 miles south of us (Minneapolis area) got around 16" of snow over the weekend.

We are heading into a 10 day stretch of forecast highs in the 50's and nights that will be in low 30's. I'm hoping all of our snow will be gone in a week. We will still have ice on the lake and frost in the ground for about another 3 weeks though. I'll be taking the Polaris ATV out on the lake this weekend to do some ice fishing.:fish:

I have 6 varieties of Tomatoes, 6 varieties of Peppers, and Basil plants that have all sprouted and are under the lights..... indoors of coarse! About 110 plants total so far. I'll be starting other plants over the next 2 weeks. The starting time is determined by how long it will take them to fill a 4" pot with roots by around Memorial weekend. That's my average planting date for plants that aren't frost hardy. I check the forecast before planting though!

I give away a little more than 1/2 of these started plants to family and friends. They are always more healthy than the plants that we can buy @ stores.:mpd:


----------

